# Winter impressions from Livigno, Italy!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Last week we returned from our ski vacation in Livigno where we enjoyed a week of relaxing and of course skiing!

The weather was very nice and sunny, two days we got new snow! Yippee! 
The village is very beautiful and placed 1.800m over the sea level. 

Alexandra 









View on Livigno village from our chalet









Snow on the roof of the chalet




































After snowing!









Our patio furniture!

























































I hope you enjoyed looking! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Breath taking views, Alexandra! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: Alexandra THANK you for sharing the beautiful pictures.. I love winter!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Winter wonderland! I hope you relaxed and came home refreshed. I love to visit snow but would not want to live in it! Did Ullana like it too?
Beautiful views.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love your vacation photos!! This trip looks like it was perfect!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow i love it! Europe is just so gorgeous!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i do not like winter ! but those pics are beautiful , u look great , thanks so much for sharing !!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a beautiful place. 
Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Your pictures are just breathtaking. What a beautiful area.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alexandra - excuse me while I clean up the drool from my keyboard. :blush::HistericalSmiley: You know how much I loved those pictures of your ski vacation. It looks heavenly -- the view from the chalet, the blue ski, the new snow and those ski runs. :chili: You look fantastic and like you were in your element. I had to laugh - when there was the picture of you with the avalanche sign - I hadn't read what it said but looking at the picture it looked like a picture of a SHARK!!! I thought maybe that was the Italian danger symbol. I guess it was really the mountain top getting ready to slide? or not?? Anyway, I know what a great time you must have had and one of these days I hope to make it abroad to ski. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

wow! superb. youo look so classy in your snowoutfit ready to go down those beautiful hills.

thank you so very much for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Stunning views, thank you for sharing with us


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Talk about breathtaking! Although as I was looking at those pics, the thought did come to mind that I bet there are no bunny hills there. So I'll stay far far away. Well...unless it's to sit by a lovely fire and sip something warm. :thumbsup:

Really...gorgeous pics!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it's 88 today, I really enjoyed looking at your pictures, just beautiful. Looks like you had a wonderful time Alexandra, the little village looks story book


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree, breathtaking! What a dream vacation! You look great, very 'at home' in your skis!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Lovely*

Beautifull pictures. they look like post cards. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What gorgeous pictures! Looks like my grandparent's home town in Piedmonte.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Breath taking views, Alexandra! Just gorgeous!


Brit, many thanks to you! 


Silkmalteselover said:


> :aktion033: Alexandra THANK you for sharing the beautiful pictures.. I love winter!


Thanks, Jeanne! Nice to hear you love winter, too! Have to admit that I prefer it in the mountains, Lol!



Bailey&Me said:


> Gorgeous pictures!


Nida, thank you!



edelweiss said:


> Winter wonderland! I hope you relaxed and came home refreshed. I love to visit snow but would not want to live in it! Did Ullana like it too?
> Beautiful views.


We really enjoyed and relaxed over there, thank you! Same with me, I really like visiting the snow but living there forever? Nope! It's nice beeing back here and spring just arrived! 
Thanks Sandi!



iheartbisou said:


> I love your vacation photos!! This trip looks like it was perfect!!!


Andrea, thank you! It was a perfect week with the whole family and fantastic snow!



missiek said:


> Wow i love it! Europe is just so gorgeous!!!


Kelly, many thanks! I'm happy you like the photos! Also thanks for the compliment! 



uniquelovdolce said:


> i do not like winter ! but those pics are beautiful , u look great , thanks so much for sharing !!!


Liza, so sweet of you! Thanks! Well, winter is ok, but only for a short time!



cyndrae said:


> What a beautiful place.
> Thanks for sharing the pictures.


Thank you, Cindy! That place is a dream ...! Can't wait to come back there!



Lacie's Mom said:


> Your pictures are just breathtaking. What a beautiful area.


Lynn, many thanks! We just love that area, it's the 5th time this year we've been there!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The pictures are outstanding!!! I know you had a wonderful time playing in all of it!! Love your ski outfit too..........:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Phenomenal pictures!!!!!!!!!!!! You are such a beautiful snow bunny Alexandra!!!! Wonderful pics....thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL pictures  I really loved them!

thanks for sharing 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Alexandra - excuse me while I clean up the drool from my keyboard. :blush::HistericalSmiley: You know how much I loved those pictures of your ski vacation. It looks heavenly -- the view from the chalet, the blue ski, the new snow and those ski runs. :chili: You look fantastic and like you were in your element. I had to laugh - when there was the picture of you with the avalanche sign - I hadn't read what it said but looking at the picture it looked like a picture of a SHARK!!! I thought maybe that was the Italian danger symbol. I guess it was really the mountain top getting ready to slide? or not?? Anyway, I know what a great time you must have had and one of these days I hope to make it abroad to ski. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


Susan, you really made me laugh! Yes, it's a danger symbol on one mountain top to be careful. Lol! 
Thanks for your sweet words, it really means a lot to me! Hope you'll have the chance to make it abroad to ski one day! 



HEINI said:


> wow! superb. youo look so classy in your snowoutfit ready to go down those beautiful hills.
> 
> thank you so very much for sharing the pictures with us.


Thanks so much, Becky - also for your compliment! :thumbsup:



yeagerbum said:


> Stunning views, thank you for sharing with us


Sarah, thank you!



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Talk about breathtaking! Although as I was looking at those pics, the thought did come to mind that I bet there are no bunny hills there. So I'll stay far far away. Well...unless it's to sit by a lovely fire and sip something warm. :thumbsup:
> 
> Really...gorgeous pics!


Crystal, first thanks for your lovely words! But there're bunny hills down in the village! Years ago I've started learning to ski there!!! Lol



Matilda's mommy said:


> it's 88 today, I really enjoyed looking at your pictures, just beautiful. Looks like you had a wonderful time Alexandra, the little village looks story book


Wow, 88 over there, seems like spring has already arrived! Thanks Paula!
Well, it slowly starts warming up here, too!



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I agree, breathtaking! What a dream vacation! You look great, very 'at home' in your skis!


Linda, thanks for your nice words!



godiva goddess said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!


Thank you, Alice!



Maltbabe said:


> Beautifull pictures. they look like post cards. Thanks for sharing!


Barbara, many thanks! I'm happy you enjoyed them!



joyomom said:


> What gorgeous pictures! Looks like my grandparent's home town in Piedmonte.


Thank you! Do you sometimes visit your grandparents?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> The pictures are outstanding!!! I know you had a wonderful time playing in all of it!! Love your ski outfit too..........:chili::chili::chili:


Dianne, many thanks! Oh yes, we really had a great time over there! Unfortunately time is always flying while vacation ...!



mom2bijou said:


> Phenomenal pictures!!!!!!!!!!!! You are such a beautiful snow bunny Alexandra!!!! Wonderful pics....thank you for sharing them with us!


Awwww Tammy, thanks for your sweet compliment! :wub: 


Katkoota said:


> BEAUTIFUL pictures  I really loved them!
> 
> thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


Also thanks to you, Kat! Glad you liked them!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Alexandra ... your pictures are so beautiful! Thank you for sharing them. The chalet looks so charming and cozy.

You look great, too.

Lots of hugs and love being sent for you and Ullana. :wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Alexandra ... your pictures are so beautiful! Thank you for sharing them. The chalet looks so charming and cozy.
> 
> You look great, too.
> 
> Lots of hugs and love being sent for you and Ullana. :wub::wub:


Thank you so much for your nice words and greetings to us, Marie! 

The chalet was just perfect, even though my parents stayed with us, we all have had our private space! 
Ullana really enjoyed to stay together with all of us and slept in her grandparents bedroom all week! 

Hugs and kisses are sent back to you and Snowball!


----------

